# seasoning new smoker first time stick burn !!help!!



## cromag (Apr 6, 2013)

I am seasoning my new offset and I am using only splits for the first time. They are seasoned splits and I ran my weed burner for about 20 minutes until It started to flame so I left it alone for about 10 minutes then added the split you see on top and it won't stay flaming. I had the vent open all the way and my grate is up about 4 inches from the bottom. HELP!!













883523_10200858173596078_452729994_o.jpg



__ cromag
__ Apr 6, 2013


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 6, 2013)

I start with 2 chimneys of lit charcoal in the fire box, I put the first split on top of the fire box to warm for 15-20 minutes it up prior to putting it on the charcoal. After the first split goes in put another on top of the FB to warm up.

Keep the vents open all the time, mine are usually wide open, I only close the intake if the temp gets up over 325°.

The split in your pic may be a bit too thick also, I keep mine about 2" thick, I find that size burns better in the smaller fire box.


----------



## cromag (Apr 6, 2013)

I added three more pieces and got it flaming now but my temp is struggling to get above 220 and even cooler on the other side. I made a diffuser for it but I think I may need to make tuning plates instead


----------



## randya (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you ran your measurements thru the calculator to see if the air flow is right?  Is this a store purchase or a custom made?


----------



## michelcoco (Apr 29, 2013)

where do you find air flow measurement??


----------

